# Another one of them days



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Waiting to call an see how siku has done he has gone in for his pompoms taking off this morning 


havoc an chaos are going back for their checks tomorrow so if they get the ok can join their other buddies back under the couch :no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

:lol2: Pom Poms. 

Hope all the fuzzies are ok  x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little boy but Im sure he will be fine, wont stop ya worrying though
Soon you will have a herd of Pom Pom less boys:whistling2: Do ya get herds of Skunks?:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sami said:


> :lol2: Pom Poms.
> 
> Hope all the fuzzies are ok  x


it sounds nicer than nutz :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


yeah havoc an chaos seem to have recovered well just need the vets say so on letting them cause their mayhem again :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Just over half an hour before i can stop my worrying an get excited about picking my lil man up from the vets :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Victoria might have to fight you for the trademark on pom poms :lol2:

Hope he is ok

Neil & Debra


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Victoria might have to fight you for the trademark on pom poms :lol2:
> 
> Hope he is ok
> 
> Neil & Debra


 
LOL it just sounds so much nicer than nutz :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Nearly over then!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeps then all done for now :flrt:

thats 3 lots of pompoms gone in 2 weeks :lol2:

so 4 castrated skunkies just 1 to go when he is ready:2thumb:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Animals are so stressful sometimes!

Still... I'd quite like my own little herd of skunkies.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Nearly got enough for a cheer leader group :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Nearly got enough for a cheer leader group :2thumb:


 
I know i was gonna save them for fenny to make mirror hangers out of :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

:no1:wahoooooooo siku is fine im going on to pick him up in half an hour :flrt::flrt::flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My once albino skunk but now died orange with antiseptic the vets use is home safe and sound :flrt::lol2::lol2:

he is tucking into a bowl of veggies/fruit an chicken as i type this :flrt::flrt:


havoc an chaos go back tomorrow for their all clear and siku has to go back in on mon :2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad he's ok! PomPom (my albino skunkie) says he's a gorgeous bundle of white fluuff and not a testicle lol :lol2:

S x


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Do ya get herds of Skunks?:lol2:


The plural is a Stench of Skunks.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> The plural is a Stench of Skunks.


Oh and they make a stench in their poop corners :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> Glad he's ok! PomPom (my albino skunkie) says he's a gorgeous bundle of white fluuff and not a testicle lol :lol2:
> 
> S x


well siku is no longer a testical as he has non haha 

bless my orange skunky haha 

i took some pics of his back where they smeared the stuff trying to clean it off lol will upload them 

they are rubbish cos they are on my phone but you get the gist of the orange skunky lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Orange skunkieeeeeeeeee*

LOL heres the pics


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL heres the pics


 
oooo emma his diet cant be right, hes far too orange:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


sorry siku i do love you:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ditta 

he smells are surgical i love that smell dunno why im just wierd i suppose lol:lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> oooo emma his diet cant be right, hes far too orange:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehehe I knew you would post that !!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> ditta said:
> 
> 
> > oooo emma his diet cant be right, hes far too orange:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> ...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

GINGER skunk :whistling2: id hide him emma :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ami yeah i never thought he does actually look ginger haha 


cat my skunk aint ginger honest :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ami yeah i never thought he does actually look ginger haha
> 
> 
> cat my skunk aint ginger honest :whistling2::lol2:


too late hun shes already hiding in the cupboard waiting for the opp to run awaywith him :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> too late hun shes already hiding in the cupboard waiting for the opp to run awaywith him :lol2:


LOL i know she would too she has had cuddles an kisses with siku so i know she loves him 

he is such a lil sweety so placid and loving :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i know she would too she has had cuddles an kisses with siku so i know she loves him
> 
> he is such a lil sweety so placid and loving :flrt::flrt:


awwwwww:flrt: one day i will have a skunk:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> it sounds nicer than nutz :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> 
> yeah havoc an chaos seem to have recovered well just need the vets say so on letting them cause their mayhem again :lol2:


We call them 'doddies' here:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> We call them 'doddies' here:lol2:


 
LOL i likes pompoms :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor boy castrated and laughed at all in the same day, no wonder hes hiding his head in shame:blush:







:lol2:


----------

